# Direct X 9 Fehler



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Spiel vor einigen Tagen frisch installiert und auch schon die Trial gespielt da der alte Acc eingemottet ist.

Vorhin alles tutti, jetzt wo die Server online sind folgender Fehler beim start des Launchers:




_Fehler beim installienen von DirectX 9.0 2009.8_ Redistributable .



Dann der Hinweis ich solle es nochmal installieren doch wenn ich das tue heißt es ich habe eine neuere Version.
Weiß jemand Rat?


Edit:



Das stand im Log:


Downloading "Microsoft DirectX 9.0 2009.8 Redistributable" from "http://94.75.194.24/LOTRO/Patch/Dependencies/dx9-2009-8.exe" to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Codemasters\Der Herr der Ringe Online\dx9-2009-8.exe" 02.11.2010 19:12:05
System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Unable to connect to the remote server.
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadFile(String address, String fileName)
 at com.turbine.launcher.UserControls.PrereqInstallControl.Install() 02.11.2010 19:12:07
 	02.11.2010 19:12:07
*** Installationsfehler 	02.11.2010 19:12:07
 	02.11.2010 19:12:07
Bei der Installation von Microsoft DirectX 9.0 2009.8 Redistributable ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Lade bitte 'Microsoft DirectX 9.0 2009.8 Redistributable' von 'http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=04ac064b-00d1-474e-b7b1-442d8712d553' herunter und installiere das Programm, bevor du TurbineStartprogramm startest. 02.11.2010 19:12:07

End of log file


----------



## elisia (2. November 2010)

System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Unable to connect to the remote server.
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadFile(String address, String fileName)
   at com.turbine.launcher.UserControls.PrereqInstallControl.Install()



denn Fehler habe ich auch, auch das befolgen des hinweises dx von mircosoft herunterzuladen, und zu instalieren hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Teilweise brauch der Launcher auch 3 Minuten bis er sich öffnet...



Er scheint wohl zu versuchen das Directx9 gedöhns zu laden aber hängt dann


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Spiel vor einigen Tagen frisch installiert und auch schon die Trial gespielt da der alte Acc eingemottet ist.
> 
> Vorhin alles tutti, jetzt wo die Server online sind folgender Fehler beim start des Launchers:
> 
> _Fehler beim installienen von DirectX 9.0 2009.8_ Redistributable .




Hi,

habe das selbe Problem. 
*
Downloading "Microsoft DirectX 9.0 2009.8 Redistributable" from "http://94.75.194.24/LOTRO/Patch/Dependencies/dx9-2009-8.exe" to "C:\Programme\Codemasters\Der Herr der Ringe Online\dx9-2009-8.exe" 
System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: Unable to connect to the remote server.
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
 at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadFile(String address, String fileName)
 at com.turbine.launcher.UserControls.PrereqInstallControl.Install() 

*** Installationsfehler * 


*http://94.75.194.24/LOTRO/Patch/Dependencies/dx9-2009-8.exe *ist nicht erreichbar... evtl. ist dieser Server noch down?


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Der brauch bei:



*Abruf der Datenzentren
*



sehr lange.
Ich glaube da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## xxhajoxx (2. November 2010)

Hab das Problem auch -.- Dabei hab ich DirectX 10 drauf so ein crap im offiziellen Forum gibts da auch noch nichts zu ich hoffe ich muss das nich neu installieren -.-


----------



## elisia (2. November 2010)

http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=17674&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=19


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

elisia schrieb:


> http://forum.hdro.de...tuser=0&page=19



Wir sind also nicht allein.


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte das Problem auch, hier eine kurze Lösung und eine Erklärung.
Dass die meisten von euch DX10 besitzen ist ok und logisch. Um auf Windows allerdings manche Anwendungen darzustellen braucht es kein DX10. DX9 genügt für Programme wie den Launcher ganz einfach.
Ihr habt vielleicht auch ohne es zu wissen mehrere DX Versionen auf eurem Windows System installiert. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache. DX ist nicht nur ein Grafik Tool, sondern insbesondere eine Schnittstelle mit welcher Hardware und Software problemlos und sehr schnell miteinander kommunizieren können. Installiert euch also DX9 neben eurem DX10. Keine Angst, es wird nichts überschrieben und ihr könnt wie gewohnt in DX10 oder DX11 Qualität weiterspielen.

*Hier die Lösung*:
1) Besucht folgende Seite: *http://www.microsoft...&displaylang=en
*2)* Klickt auf den Button download
*3) *Entpackt das fertig heruntergeladene in ein Verzeichnis eurer Wahl. z.B. *C:\DXfix
4) *Besucht den Ordner in den Ihr euer DX entpackt habt und führt die *DXSETUP.exe *Datei aus
*5) *Folgt den Anweisungen.
*6) *Ihr solltet jetzt den Launcher starten können.

*alles getestet unter Windows 7 64 Bit. 

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg! 

edit*
scheint nicht bei vielen zu funktionieren. Eventuell doch ein Launcher Problem. Ich lass das aber mal hier stehn vll brauchts jmd.


----------



## elisia (2. November 2010)

Das hab ich schon versucht ohne erfolg das ist ja die lösung die vom launcher angeboten wird ....


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Hm, dass ist ja blöd Oo ... Bei mir tut er irgendwas ich werd mal sehn was sich daraus entwickelt!


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> *Hier die Lösung*:*



*das funktioniert definitiv nicht!* (WINXP 32bit)

sonst jemand? Bueller?


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Geht bei mir auch nicht....achman, ich lösch den ganzen kram gleich und gut ist.


Alles nurnoch Beta und voller Bug´s


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

*Installation und Hardware Support*
  Bitte benutzt bei technischen Fragen (z.B. bei Hardware-Problemen) diese E-Mail Adresse. Alternativ könnt Ihr auch die +44 1926 816065 anrufen.


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

garfms schrieb:


> *Installation und Hardware Support*
> Bitte benutzt bei technischen Fragen (z.B. bei Hardware-Problemen) diese E-Mail Adresse. Alternativ könnt Ihr auch die +44 1926 816065 anrufen.




Genau ich ruf jetzt in England an....



Machste hier auf Gm oder was *totlach*


----------



## Topsecret (2. November 2010)

Tja wie sagt man so schön ^^

Never play on patchday ;o))

Bekam auch die DirectX Meldung, dann habe ich die Datei runtergeladen, wie ein Kollege es ein paar Posts weiter oben beschrieben hat, wurde auch etwas installiert.
Jetzt bekomme ich die DirectX Meldung nicht mehr, aber dafür versucht er schon geschlagene 10 Minuten zu den Datenzentren zu verbinden.
Also auch nicht besser /
Häng jetzt schon eine geschlagene Stunde daran, echt zum abdrehn.

Gruß


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Noch eine Lösung aus dem hdro.de Forum


```
Vorgeschlagen von: Kedyn

Lösung für das DX-Problem beim Starten des Launchers:

1. Folgende Datei herunterladen:
[url="http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=04ac064b-00d1-474e-b7b1-442d8712d553"]http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/detai...b1-442d8712d553[/url]
2. Datei in das HDRO-Spielverzeichnis kopieren (dort wo auch die "TurbineLauncher.exe" liegt).
3. Die Datei umbenennen in: dx9-2009-8.exe
4. Launcher starten. Bei mir ist die Fehlermeldung dann nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Hoffe das hilft.
```

Eventuell hilft das ich teste es gerade.

Ja es hilft bei mir, der Launcher ist weiter und versucht nun zu Aktualisieren.


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

garfms schrieb:


> *Installation und Hardware Support*
> Bitte benutzt bei technischen Fragen (z.B. bei Hardware-Problemen) diese E-Mail Adresse. Alternativ könnt Ihr auch die +44 1926 816065 anrufen.



ist natürlich als Tipp zu verstehen, mal die Mail-Adresse zu nutzen. 
ich hab es getan und trage somit ggf. zu einer schnelleren Lösung bei.


----------



## xxhajoxx (2. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Noch eine Lösung aus dem hdro.de Forum
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Hab ich auch versucht jetzt steht bei mir schon seit geraumer Zeit Abruf der Datenzentren -.-


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hab ich auch versucht jetzt steht bei mir schon seit geraumer Zeit Abruf der Datenzentren -.-



dito 

(reinkopieren irgendeiner dxredistributable bringt da keinen unterschied)


----------



## Topsecret (2. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Noch eine Lösung aus dem hdro.de Forum
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, astreine Sache, Big THX


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Bei mir auch ca 4-5 minuten, danach ging es weiter. Etwas warten  eventuell musst du dann den fix für den Hash Wert vornehmen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (2. November 2010)

Warte jetzt schon rund 10-15 min und is immer noch abruf ich glaub das wird nichts mehr -.-

Edit: Hey nochma rein und raus kopiert aus dem Ordner und es geht Juhu ^^


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich hab währenddessen gekocht, vielleicht liegt es auch am Pc oder dem Standort.


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

DNS-Server Problem ist es wohl auch nicht...
http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/speed/public-dns/ getestet = selber Fehler


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

ACHTUNG!!!!

Die DX Datei die ihr in das TurbineLauncher Verzeichnis kopiert habt, müsst ihr bei jedem Start des Launchers evtl wieder kopieren. Ich nehme an diese löscht diese Datei nach dem schliessen ungerechtfertigterweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe das gerade überprüft.

Also:
1) Hash fix machen
2) Datei kopieren
3) Launcher starten


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Edit: Hey nochma rein und raus kopiert aus dem Ordner und es geht Juhu ^^



was genau, bitte?
gibt es einen link für den HashFix?


----------



## Paliantar (2. November 2010)

Funktioniert einwandfrei sowie naero es beschrieben hat mit dem umbenennen im HDRO-Ordner. Updater startet, scheint auch die ersten Dateien zu laden aber nun bleibt es bei mir trotzdem am "Hash-Code"-Error hängen...


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Seid mir nich böse aber ich wollte etwas Spielen und keinen Programmierkurs machen.


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

@Paliantar

versuch nochmal erst den Hash Fix und dann die DX Datei in das Verzeichnis kopieren.
Beachte, dass die DX Datei vom Launcher gelöscht wird nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten ist und du ihn neu startest 

@Trixie
Ich versteh dich  ... Das ist schon etwas viel. Da hat das Lotro Team einfach unvorhergesehene Probleme nicht beachtet. Das gibt es leider und passiert vielen Firmen. Ich denke Morgen abend sollte alles normal laufen ohne komplizierte Sachen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (2. November 2010)

garfms schrieb:


> was genau, bitte?
> gibt es einen link für den HashFix?



Ne meins war bezogen auf den DirectX Fehler und einen Hash Fehler hatte ich gar nicht


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Hier ist eine Anleitung den Hash Error zu fixen:

http://forum.hdro.de...htuser=0&page=2

1) Diese Datei runterladen: http://forum.hdro.de...tachmentid=1934
2) die Datei in den Ordner ..\Der Herr der Ringe Online\browser\greprefs kopieren und evtl vorhandene ersetzen
3) die DX Datei nochmal in den Launcher Ordner kopieren
4) Launcher starten

BTW: Mein Launcher Patcht jetzt 

Viel Erfolg allen


----------



## Paliantar (2. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Anleitung den Hash Error zu fixen:
> 
> http://forum.hdro.de...htuser=0&page=2
> 
> ...




TOP!!! Meiner auch

Danke naero


----------



## garfms (2. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Anleitung den Hash Error zu fixen:
> 
> http://forum.hdro.de...htuser=0&page=2
> 
> ...



jau, vielen Dank!

Um an die korrekte all.js für den Ordner \browser\greprefs zu kommen ist die Forenregistrierung notwendig.
Die Umbenannte directx_aug2009_redist.exe -> dx9-2009-8.exe in den Hauptordner

Der Patchvorgang läuft nun.
Danke naero!


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Hat funktioniert, danke sehr.


----------



## BigJg (2. November 2010)

hat soweit gut geklappt. aber bei 100% spieldateien werden aktualisiert bekomme ich die fehlermeldung 40 000

System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x80010105): Ausnahmefehler des Servers.
 at PatchWrapper.CPatcherClass.UseTime()
 at com.turbine.launcher.Services.Patcher.UseTime()


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

das ist wohl ein .NET Framework Fehler.
Anscheinend kannst du ihn mit diesem Tool beheben.

Für Win64Bit: http://www.chip.de/downloads/All-in-One-Runtimes-64-Bit_37450086.html

Für Win32Bit: http://www.chip.de/downloads/All-in-One-Runtimes-32-Bit_37449838.html

Soweit bin ich auch gerade, kann das noch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## BigJg (2. November 2010)

also bei mir scheint das mit dem NET framework nicht zu funktionieren  oder ich benutz es nur falsch ^^

Edit: hast du nat 1.1?


----------



## naero (2. November 2010)

.NET Framework 1.1 Configuration

(version 1.1.4322.573)

ich hab nen 64 bit windows 7 das Programm das ich gepostet habe durchlaufen lassen, und teste jetzt nochmal den Launcher. Das Problem mit der DX Datei scheint behoben der Server dazu ist wieder online.
Bis jetzt prüft er usw alles scheint ok, mal sehn.


----------



## BigJg (2. November 2010)

bei mir updatet der wieder alles von vorne vieleicht klappts ja jetzt 

Edit:bei mir klappt es jetzt *freu* ich kann jetzt lotro spielen


----------



## naero (3. November 2010)

Morgen , freut mich ich konnte dann auch noch nen Stündchen spielen. Alles in allem hats gut geklappt. Das es Probleme gibt war vorrauszusehen. Bin aber zufrieden bis jetzt.


----------



## Silvaran (6. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute, 

Hab seit gestern nen neuen rechner und bekomme das Spiel nicht installiert...-.-...bei mir ist vorhin dieser Fehler hier aufgetreten:

System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x80010105): Ausnahmefehler des Servers.
 at PatchWrapper.CPatcherClass.UseTime()
 at com.turbine.launcher.Services.Patcher.UseTime()

Beim installieren des Spiels gestern konnte ich ganz normal online gehen - DANN wollte er auf einmal DirectX9 updaten....obwohl ich ja das 10er habe....und seitdem geht nix mehr...
Habe den Ordner schon brav in den Lotro-Spieleordner kopiert....allerdings hat es trotzdem nicht gepatcht....(also in den Ordner, in dem auch ganz normal der Turbine Launcher liegt). Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? 

Ach ja - ich habe auch gestern versucht den vollen Clienten runterzuladen -aber da hat er immer bei 89% gestoppt...was für ein Käse....ich würde doch gerne einfach nur spielen...

LG

Silva


----------



## Vetaro (6. Februar 2011)

Damit gehste am besten hierhin http://community.codemasters.com/forum/technische-hilfe-1319


----------

